# Did Private Messaging Go Away?



## rabbithutch (Feb 3, 2016)

I've not been very active here lately.  The new format kind of surprised me.

I was looking to send a PM to a fellow member but cannot find a way to do so.  Were PMs eliminated?  If not, how do I send one?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 3, 2016)

It changed and surprised us too.   Maybe they are doing updates.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 3, 2016)

The mobile version is still the same.

You can use that


----------



## mosparky (Feb 3, 2016)

Try the avatar in the upper right corner. select new messages. in the upper left corner is a button "compose new", I think that may be what you need.


----------

